# Mostre: andiamo a vedere ... ?



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ho fatto una ricerca sul forum ma non ho trovato nulla... Nel caso in cui esista già un 3D simile, chiedo scusa...

Mi piace andare alle mostre. 
Mi piace collezionare i cataloghi belli di quelle a cui vado. 
Compro sempre una cartolina alla fine del percorso, e la uso come segnalibro del romanzo/saggio che sto leggendo nel periodo in cui sono andata. Cercando di memorizzare il nome dell'opera sulla cartolina che mi ha colpito in particolar modo in quel particolare momento della mia vita...
 Piccoli gesti di quotidianità che mi fanno sentire bene e lasciano un ricordo indelebile 

Ma prima di poter fare tutto questo.. devo scegliere quale mostra! 
Avanti... chi inizia?
Propongo di indicare Nome, Luogo, Periodo e un link di riferimento per ogni mostra, e ovviamente... i nostri commenti pre e/o post... Vi va???


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Bella iniziativa, se ne era parlucchiato tempo fa ma un vero e proprio thread mancava 

Inizio con questa: Bellezza divina tra Van Gogh, Chagall e Fontana.

Se riesco vorrei andarla a vedere. Per chi non è di Firenze Palazzo Strozzi è centralissimo, a due passi dal Duomo e dal centro storico.

ps: non aggiungo le info che richiedi perché è tutto scritto nel link


----------



## Falcor (13 Dicembre 2015)

Sempre a Firenze, a due passi da Ponte Vecchio c'è anche Body Worlds.

Penso la conoscano un pò tutti ormai.


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Bella iniziativa, se ne era parlucchiato tempo fa ma un vero e proprio thread mancava


Evviva!!! 

Ottimo... 

Io propongo l'ultima che ho visto:

Mostra: *De Chirico a Ferrara, metafisica e avanguardie

*Dove: *Ferrara, Palazzo Diamanti

*Quando: *14 Novembre 2015 - 28 Febbraio 2016

*Link: http://www.palazzodiamanti.it/

Mi è piaciuta moltissimo...:up:

P.S: allego un'immagine tra le opere più conosciute anche se non la "mia" preferita da cartolina 







_Le Muse inquietanti, 1918_


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie per il bel thread, e benvenuta nella zona extra sentimentale del forum! 

Sono poco aggiornata sulle mostre in giro per l'Italia: qui non ce ne sono (nemmeno a Bari... niente di niente, nonostante sia una città bella grande comunque) e poca possibilità di spostarmi.
Però se qualcuno capita nella puglia barese, vi segnalo il palazzo De Nittis a Barletta. Ci sono esposti in maniera permanente i lavori di Giuseppe De Nittis (per l'appunto), pittore impressionista locale, poi diventato di taratura internazionale (anche se oggi il suo nome non è molto conosciuto). Io l'ho scoperto quest'anno e devo dire che merita parecchio.

Queste sono un paio tra quelle che preferisco:


----------



## Speranza (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Grazie per il bel thread, e benvenuta nella zona extra sentimentale del forum!


GRAZIE!!!

Mi piacciono molto gli impressionisti... Grazie anche per la segnalazione.. chissà che un giorno riesca a vederla


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Vivendo in Brianza e quindi a un passo da Milano viene facile riempire questa pagina [emoji5] 
Qui si trovano le mostre principali: http://www.milanoguida.com/mostre-milano/


----------



## ivanl (14 Dicembre 2015)

Io penso di fare un salto qua: http://www.palazzoducale.genova.it/dagli-impressionisti-a-picasso/


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Qui si trovano le mostre principali: http://www.milanoguida.com/mostre-milano/





ivanl ha detto:


> Io penso di fare un salto qua: http://www.palazzoducale.genova.it/dagli-impressionisti-a-picasso/


Si vabbeh... linkare genericamente altri siti cosa aggiunge all'esperienza di un utente curioso e amante delle mostre? -.- 
Io speravo in un po' più di impegno ed entusiasmo...
Appena passo a pc vi riempo di faccine di disappunto...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Si vabbeh... linkare genericamente altri siti cosa aggiunge all'esperienza di un utente curioso e amante delle mostre? -.-
> Io speravo in un po' più di impegno ed entusiasmo...
> Appena passo a pc vi riempo di faccine di disappunto...


Hai ragione [emoji28] ma:
- sono molto pigro
- nella mia zona ci sono così tanti eventi e mostre che dovrei scrivere un'enciclopedia solo al riguardo
- sono davvero molto pigro


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

*su suggerimento di Ivanl*

La mostra di Genova a Palazzo Ducale sarebbe stata la mia seconda segnalazione, pertanto colgo lo spunto e sviluppo:


Mostra: *Dagli Impressionisti a Picasso *(I capolavori del Detroit Institute of Art)

Dove: *Genova, Palazzo Ducale

*Quando: *25 Settembre 2015 - 10 Aprile 2016

*Link: http://www.palazzoducale.genova.it/dagli-impressionisti-a-picasso/






_Van Gogh, Autoritratto con cappello di paglia, 1887


_Per chi fosse interessato, acquistando il catalogo Skira (secondo me sono i più belli) *entro il 16 Dicembre* si riceve un biglietto intero omagggio per la mostra _

http://skira.net/books/dagli-impressionisti-a-picasso
_


----------



## ivanl (14 Dicembre 2015)

grazie per aver sviluppato, professoressa


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Hai ragione [emoji28] ma:
> - sono molto pigro
> - nella mia zona ci sono così tanti eventi e mostre che dovrei scrivere un'enciclopedia solo al riguardo
> - sono davvero molto pigro


E io invece adoro condividere esperienze e "fare le cose per bene" 

Quindi prendo spunto e ne propongo una a Milano che sto tenendo d'occhio.. ma sono un po' dubbiosa...Indovina qual è?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> grazie per aver sviluppato, professoressa



Sì sì lo so... ammetto... diffettosone :blank:
Ma mi piace troppo per abbandonarlo... cercherò di dosarlo 

Mi volete lo stesso....??? :unhappy:


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

*Per Ryoga e chi ha voglia di farsi un giretto a Milano*

Premesso che le mostre di Palazzo Reale sono quasi sempre splendide... Tra le varie attualmente in copresenza, sono indecisa se andare a questa... Poi a febbraio ne inizia una che non mi perderò sicuramente ma... c'è tempo 

Mostra: *Mucha e l'art Nouveau a Milano*

Dove: *Palazzo Reale di Milano*

Quando: *10 Dicembre 2015 - 20 Marzo 2016

*Sito: http://www.mostramucha.it/*








*_Alphonse Mucha, Ricordi, 1897_


----------



## Tessa (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anche per i non apoassionati di moda merita lo spazio, l'allestimento e l'arte del piu' grande stilista italiano. 
Armani Silos. Via Bergognone. Milano.


----------



## Alessandra (14 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Anche per i non apoassionati di moda merita lo spazio, l'allestimento e l'arte del piu' grande stilista italiano.
> Armani Silos. Via Bergognone. Milano.


:up:
Grazie Tessa! Mi sa proprio che andro' a vederla!


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Premesso che le mostre di Palazzo Reale sono quasi sempre splendide... Tra le varie attualmente in copresenza, sono indecisa se andare a questa... Poi a febbraio ne inizia una che non mi perderò sicuramente ma... c'è tempo
> 
> Mostra: *Mucha e l'art Nouveau a Milano*
> 
> ...


Grazie :up:


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Premesso che le mostre di Palazzo Reale sono quasi sempre splendide... Tra le varie attualmente in copresenza, sono indecisa se andare a questa... Poi a febbraio ne inizia una che non mi perderò sicuramente ma... c'è tempo
> 
> Mostra: *Mucha e l'art Nouveau a Milano*
> 
> ...


Wow.. adoro Mucha.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Wow.. adoro Mucha.


Mogliettina se passi a Milano ci andiamo insieme, così mi eruditi un po' visto che io non ne so molto di Mucha


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mogliettina se passi a Milano ci andiamo insieme, così mi eruditi un po' visto che io non ne so molto di Mucha


Un appuntamento!
Che cosa romantica! :inlove:
:festa: :festa: :festa:


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Un appuntamento!
> Che cosa romantica! :inlove:


Guarda che io ero serio [emoji29]


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Se non sbaglio a Milano c'è anche Hayez in mostra...con le tre versioni del "Bacio".
:inlove:


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ero serio [emoji29]


Ma anche io lo ero 
Vabbè 

Comunque, la cosa mi tenta. In fondo fino a marzo c'è tempo. Può capitare sul serio l'occasione di essere da quelle parti


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio a Milano c'è anche Hayez in mostra...con le tre versioni del "Bacio".
> :inlove:


Sì?
Bello!
Io non sapevo nemmeno ci fossero 3 versioni.. ne ho vista solo una (quella della pinacoteca di Brera). Bellissima però :inlove:
Piazza scala, giusto?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma anche io lo ero
> Vabbè
> 
> Comunque, la cosa mi tenta. In fondo fino a marzo c'è tempo. Può capitare sul serio l'occasione di essere da quelle parti


Col fatto che fossi serio intendevo veramente che mi piacerebbe andarci insieme, mica volevo broccolare [emoji28]   Se davvero ti capita in questi mesi di passare per Milano fammi un cenno e organizziamo [emoji6]


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Col fatto che fossi serio intendevo veramente che mi piacerebbe andarci insieme, mica volevo broccolare [emoji28]   Se davvero tuo capita in questi mesi di passare per Milano fammi un cenno e organizziamo [emoji6]


Avevo capito 
Ero io che stavo decisamente broccolando 



Spoiler



Scherzo, eh 



Per il resto ok :up:


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se non sbaglio a Milano c'è anche Hayez in mostra...con le tre versioni del "Bacio".
> :inlove:


Esattamente... a me non piace tanto perchè lo trovo sdolcinato..  Però, visto che potrebbe essere luogo di un piacevole incontro...

Mostra: *Francesco Hayez

*Dove: *Milano, Galleria D'Italia *(Piazza Scala)

Quando: *7 Novembre 2015 - 21 Febbraio 2016*

Sito: http://www.gallerieditalia.com/hayez/






_
Hayez, Il bacio, 1859      








__Hayez, Il bacio, 1861







Hayez, Il bacio, 1867
_


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Esattamente... a me non piace tanto perchè lo trovo sdolcinato..  Però, visto che potrebbe essere luogo di un piacevole incontro...
> _
> _


Sdolcinato?
Non vedi come le tiene il viso e la testa? Non vedi come lei è quasi arpionata alla sua spalla? Come lei si aggrappa alla sua coscia?
Sprizza sesso da tutti i pori.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sdolcinato?
> Non vedi come le tiene il viso e la testa? Non vedi come lei è quasi arpionata alla sua spalla? Come lei si aggrappa alla sua coscia?
> Sprizza sesso da tutti i pori.


...e la gamba alzata col piede su un gradino? Anche secondo me è molto erotica e passionale come immagine [emoji57]


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sdolcinato?
> Non vedi come le tiene il viso e la testa? Non vedi come lei è quasi arpionata alla sua spalla? Come lei si aggrappa alla sua coscia?
> Sprizza sesso da tutti i pori.


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e la gamba alzata col piede su un gradino? Anche secondo me è molto erotica e passionale come immagine [emoji57]





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto


Non sono l'unica pervertita...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non sono l'unica pervertita...


Siamo già in 3


----------



## Spot (14 Dicembre 2015)

4.

Mi ricordo che, sempre a brera, nella stessa sala del bacio c'era un dipinto.. stesso periodo circa.. con una giovinetta, in una stanza. Sulla parete di questa stanza, una miniatura del bacio.. mi piaceva un sacco questo rimando tra opere che parlavano di passioni giovanili.


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sdolcinato?
> Non vedi come le tiene il viso e la testa? Non vedi come lei è quasi arpionata alla sua spalla? Come lei si aggrappa alla sua coscia?
> Sprizza sesso da tutti i pori.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...e la gamba alzata col piede su un gradino? Anche secondo me è molto erotica e passionale come immagine [emoji57]





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 4.
> 
> Mi ricordo che, sempre a brera, nella stessa sala del bacio c'era un dipinto.. stesso periodo circa.. con una giovinetta, in una stanza. Sulla parete di questa stanza, una miniatura del bacio.. mi piaceva un sacco questo rimando tra opere che parlavano di passioni giovanili.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto


Non lo avevo mai osservato così...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> 4.
> 
> Mi ricordo che, sempre a brera, nella stessa sala del bacio c'era un dipinto.. stesso periodo circa.. con una giovinetta, in una stanza. Sulla parete di questa stanza, una miniatura del bacio.. mi piaceva un sacco questo rimando tra opere che parlavano di passioni giovanili.


Non mi ricordo del quadro che descrivi, bello!!


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Non lo avevo mai osservato così...


Ora come lo vedi?


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora come lo vedi?


Meno sdolcinato, ma sempre molto puritano. Sarà la piuma alla Robin Hood, i vestiti con i drappi... Capisco che vada contestualizzato all'epoca, ma non lo trovo erotico. Ci sono molte raffigurazioni mitologiche coeve ben più erotiche...


----------



## Nicka (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Meno sdolcinato, ma sempre molto puritano. Sarà la piuma alla Robin Hood, i vestiti con i drappi... Capisco che vada contestualizzato all'epoca, ma non lo trovo erotico. Ci sono molte raffigurazioni mitologiche coeve ben più erotiche...


Vabbè, per me lo è!


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Meno sdolcinato, ma sempre molto puritano. Sarà la piuma alla Robin Hood, i vestiti con i drappi... Capisco che vada contestualizzato all'epoca, ma non lo trovo erotico. Ci sono molte raffigurazioni mitologiche coeve ben più erotiche...


Non confondere l'erotismo con la nudità. Il linguaggio dei corpi di quel trittico di quadri è dichiaratamente erotico...


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non confondere l'erotismo con la nudità. Il linguaggio dei corpi di quel trittico di quadri è dichiaratamente erotico...


Eh mi spiace non riesco a vederlo sotto questo punto di vista. Comunque non credo che il nudo sia sinonimo di erotico eh...


----------



## Falcor (14 Dicembre 2015)

Dimenticate la quarta versione de Il bacio. Si tratta di quella più rara quindi la espongono poco, ma di certo è la più bella.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Dimenticate la quarta versione de Il bacio. Si tratta di quella più rara quindi la espongono poco, ma di certo è la più bella.
> 
> View attachment 11078


:carneval:


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

*Caravaggio a Torino*

Mostra: *Caravaggio e il suo tempo*

Dove: *San Secondo di Pinerolo (Torino), Castello di Miradolo*

Quando: *21 Novembre 2015 - 10 Aprile 2016*

Sito: http://www.comune.sansecondodipinerolo.to.it/eventi/784-mostra-qcaravaggio-e-il-suo-tempoq-al-castello-di-miradolo.html?eprivacy=1




_Caravaggio, Maddalena Penitente, 1594-1595_


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Mostra: *Dagli Impressionisti a Picasso *(I capolavori del Detroit Institute of Art)
> 
> Dove: *Genova, Palazzo Ducale
> 
> ...


Ho trovato anche questa che mi sembra simile: 


Mostra: *Seurat, Van Gogh, Mondrian, Il post-impressionismo in Europa*

Dove: *Verona, Palazzo della Gran Guardia*

Quando: *28 Ottobre 2015- 16 Marzo 2016*

Sito: http://www.ilpostimpressionismoineuropa.it/la-mostra/ 




_Piet Mondrian, Composizione con giallo, rosso e blu, 1927_


----------



## Rudra (17 Dicembre 2015)

*The Art of The Brick*

Andrò prossimamente:
http://artofthebrick.it/la-mostra/


----------



## Spot (19 Dicembre 2015)

Dal 4 dicembre a maggio c'è Tolouse Latrec all'ara pacis.


----------

